# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  linear FM ERTI-SIEL EB1000

## alexts

Καλησπερα. ψαχνω το service manual απο το παρακατω linear fm ERTI EB1000.ειναι με την 3cx800.
υπαρχει καποιος που να το γνωριζει σαν μηχανημα ? 
ευχαριστω.

----------


## Notios38

Kαλησπερα ..νομιζω οτι εχει την 3cx800 A7..καλο μηχανημα...λαμπες δεν κυκλοφορουν...νομιζω οτι η κοντη δεν του κανει...εχω ενα στην αποθηκη....δεν θυμαμαι αν εχω και το σχεδιο του..στο αρχειο μου..τι σου κανει?

----------


## radioamateur

Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να απευθυνθείς στη μαμά εταιρεία: http://www.sielco.org/ Αν παρουσιάζει πρόβλημα στη λειτουργία μπορείς να αναφέρεις.Ενδεχομένως μπορείς να βασιστείς σε παρεμφερή σχέδια που βρίσκονται εύκολα στο διαδίκτυο πχ Elenos t800 ή RVR VJ1000.
Αν χρειάζεται επισκευή μπορώ να σε παραπέμψω σε κάποιο τεχνικό με μεγάλη εμπειρία.
Ο ενισχυτής λειτουργεί με υψηλή τάση...!!!Δεν το σκαλίζεις εφόσον δεν γνωρίζεις.Υπάρχει μεγάλος κίνδυνος για τη ζωή σου...!!!








 :W00t:

----------


## alexts

βασικα χρειαζομαι το κυκλωμα προσαρμογης εισοδου, αυτος που ειχε το linear εχει βαλει χερι... και αν ειναι ευκολο καποιος να μου δωσει πληρ σχετικα με τον συντονισμο του στην εξοδο, εχει ενα πλακακι που αλαζει θεση αναλογα με την συχνοτητα .. κατι τετοιο..

----------


## kostas30

> Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να απευθυνθείς στη μαμά εταιρεία: http://www.sielco.org/ Αν παρουσιάζει πρόβλημα στη λειτουργία μπορείς να αναφέρεις.Ενδεχομένως μπορείς να βασιστείς σε παρεμφερή σχέδια που βρίσκονται εύκολα στο διαδίκτυο πχ Elenos t800 ή RVR VJ1000.
> Αν χρειάζεται επισκευή μπορώ να σε παραπέμψω σε κάποιο τεχνικό με μεγάλη εμπειρία.
> Ο ενισχυτής λειτουργεί με υψηλή τάση...!!!Δεν το σκαλίζεις εφόσον δεν γνωρίζεις.Υπάρχει μεγάλος κίνδυνος για τη ζωή σου...!!!



υπαρχουν ακομα τετοιαα?????   πολυ απλα  μηχανακια   κ αξιοπιστα  για την εποχη τους

----------


## Notios38

Μεσα σε ενα μακροστενο χωρο που εχει την λυχνια..εχει το slider (αν δεν κανω λαθος το ονομα) ενα πηνιο που προρυθμιζεις σε ποια περιοχη της μπαντας θα λειτουργησει...στο πλαι εχει και την ρυθμιση της εισοδου...λογικα στους 88 Mhz  πρεπει να βαζει ολο το πηνιο..νομιζω οτι καπου μεσα εχει αναγλυφα η σε καποιο αυτοκολητο σε ποια θεση αντιστοιχει...σχεδιο δεν βρηκα απο αυτο.... εχω  απο το 2 ΚW  Με την 3cx1500  εχει ομως την ιδια σχεδον πλακετα με το κυκλωμα χρονοκαθυστερησης κ προστασιας...Βαλε ενα ονομα αν θελεις...αν δεν βρεις  ακρη να ανοιξω το δικο μου και θα το βρω..που παει..ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ  στο εσωτερικο του..αν και εχει προστασιες στο καπακι του..και εσωτερικα στην λυχνια..μην σε αφησει χαρουμενο...οπως προανεφερε ο Radioamateur

----------


## alexts

το βασικοτερο προβλημα ειναι το κυκλωμα εισοδου, εχει πειραχτει...  δεν εχει πουθενα καποιο μεταβλητο , κατι  που να συντονιζει εισοδο. Δημητρη  αν μπωρεις να μου στειλεις τα σχεδια απο το 2kw.
ευχαριστω.  freefmgr@hotmail.com

----------


## Notios38

Δεν ειναι το ιδιο κυκλωμα στο δικτυωμα εισοδου  στην 3cx800 ..η 3cx1500 εχει δυο μεταβλητους ..δεν σου κανει  παρα μονο στο κυκλωμα ελεγχου-καθυστερησης κτλ

----------


## alexts

γνωριζεις πως ειναι το κυκλωμα στο δικτυωμα εισοδου  στην 3cx800 ?

----------


## silver

Και οι δυο λυχνιες εχουν παρομοια κυκλωματα στην εισοδο ειτε αυτη ειναι συντονιζομενη ειτε ειναι broadband.Αυτα που ειχαν συντονιζομενη εισοδο ειχαν αλλα κυκλωμα με εναν μεταβλητο και αλλα με δυο.Αυτα με τον ενα μεταβλητο χρησιμοποιουσαν στην θεση του δευτερου εναν σταθερο.Αυτο ειχε σαν αποτελεσμα η εισοδος να μην "καθεται"απολυτα σε ολη την μπαντα.Ηταν ομως εντος οριων.Τα αλλα με τους δυο μεταλητους σου εδιναν την δυνατοτητα να φερεις την αντισταση εισοδου ακριβως εκει που ηθελες.Σε αυτα τωρα με την broadband εισοδο βαζουν ενα τριμμερακι με το οποιο προσαρμοζεις την αντισταση.Δεν μου ετυχε να δουλεψω το συγκεκριμμενο μηχανημα αλλα αν κρινω απο αυτα με την 3cx1500 η με την 3cx3000a7 της ιδιας εταιρειας δεν ειχαν μεγαλες διαφορες απο τα αντιστοιχα αλλων εταιρειων.Επειδη στο μηχανημα της ciel δεν βλεπω να εχει συντονιστικο εισοδου πιστευω οτι θα ταιριαζε το κυκλωμα εισοδου απο το RVR VJ 1000 η απο το ELENOS T 800.Αν θελεις πες μου να σου στειλω το manual του RVR VJ 1000 που το εχω σε ηλεκτρονικη μορφη και εχει ολες τις λεπτομερειες για το συγκεκριμενο κυκλωμα broadband εισοδου.Εχω και του ELENOS T 800 αλλα πρωτον το εχω σε βιβλιο και θελει σκαναρισμα και δευτερον δεν εχει καμμια ουσιωδη διαφορα απο το αλλο.

----------


## radioamateur

http://www.klompenboer.nl/Techniek/S...T%20series.pdf

http://www.klompenboer.nl/Techniek/S...0V%20J1000.pdf

----------

αθικτον (24-05-12)

----------


## Notios38

Καλησπερα ..η φωτο  που ανεβασε ο radioamateur τα λεει ολα..σε κανενα σχεδιο δεν εχει διαστασεις για τα πηνια..οποτε εδω εχεις ενα μετρο συγκρισης...το siel που εχεις τον μεταβλητο τον ρυθμιζεις απο το πλα ι του μηχανηματος...ενω το 2kw με την 3cx 1500 A7 εχει στην θεση του σταθερου πυκνωτη στη εισοδο του κονεκτορα..μεταβλητο πυκνωτη...ενω αντιθετα η RVR για την ιδια λυχνια εχει εναν πορσελανης εσωτερικα που τον ρυθμιζε στη μεση περιοχη  ευρους του ενισχυτη..οπως σωστα αναφερει ο Νικος .που ειναι η ποιο πανω φωτο του 1 KW αν και το 2 kw εξωτερικα ειναι σχεδον το ιδιο

----------


## alexts

Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια ! θα κοιταξω να κανω κατι παραπλησιο με την φοτο, θα εχετε νεα μου συντομα...

----------


## radioamateur

:Rolleyes:

----------

αθικτον (26-08-12)

----------


## radioamateur

:Thumbup:

----------

αθικτον (26-08-12)

----------


## silver

Πατεντιαρης ο Ιταλος Δημητρη.Αντικατεστησε την πλακετα της πολωσης που εμπαινε στην βαση που φαινεται με τους ορθοστατες και την μαυρη φισσα στην δευτερη φωτο πανω απο τον ανεμιστηρα.Η "πατενταρισμενη"φαινεται στις νεοτερες σε οριζοντια θεση πανω απο τον ανεμιστηρα αλλα ειναι σαν την μυγα μες το γαλα.Το εκανε ομως καινουργιο.Κι αν ειναι ολες οι φωτο απο το ιδιο εκανε και αλλαγη αντι για την 3CX800 εβαλε 3CX1500 και μαλιστα με συντονιζομενη εισοδο ενω αυτο απο την "μαμα" του εχει broadband.Ωραιος.

----------


## radioamateur

Πλάκα πλάκα Nick τα λαμπάτα είναι μηχανήματα μεγάλων συγκινήσεων.Το γνωρίζεις πολύ καλά καλύτερα από εμένα.
Φαίνεται η Elenos να χρησιμοποίησε το ίδιο κουτί στα μηχανάκια με 3cx800a7 & 3cx1500a7 σειρά Τ-800-1200-1500-1800-2000 μια εποχής και βέβαια οι πωλήσεις έκαναν πάταγο.Το πλεονέκτημα είναι ότι ήταν πιο συμμαζεμένο σε σχέση με τα αντίστοιχα της rvr.Εκεί βέβαια υπήρχαν άλλα πλεονεκτήματα γιατί υπήρχαν αυτοματισμοί στην χρήση.
Το μικρότερο μηχάνημα που κυκλοφόρησε με 3cx800a7 ήταν το FA09 του Ghisellini Bruno με βάρος περί τα 40 κιλά και έξοδο περί τα 950 watts σαφώς μικρότερο στις διαστάσεις από το ES-1000 της Electronic Service και ιδιαίτερα όμορφο linear.

----------


## radioamateur

Ώπα τι βλέπω κλώνο του Elenos;



 :Cursing:

----------

